# Win 7 user log in problem



## rohit0571 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi friends,

I had recently installed win7 after removing one Win7 as suggested by senior members in my earlier question wherein I was getting error “bootmgr missing”.

Now I installed Win 7 ultimate and tried to update it via wsus software for doing offline update of my Win7.  Wsus asked me if I want to start my pc many times manually or it should automatically do this for me which I clicked / marked but when the pc booted it showed me the error given on the 1st snap.  Then I tried to remove the wsus files where were stored in win 7 C: directory which are shown in image 2nd and I even deleted the wsus software for booting the windows properly, but the error is coming again & again.  I am able to go inside windows via switching to other user which is default created at the time of installation of Win7. My current user a/cs are shown in snap 3.  

Pls tell how to remove the “WOUTempAdmin” log on screen and make my screen of sehgals & kids as default for logging to Win 7?

Thanks in advance…..


----------



## Vyom (Mar 2, 2013)

rohit0571 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I had recently installed win7 after removing one Win7 as suggested by senior members in my earlier question wherein I was getting error “bootmgr missing”.
> 
> ...



1. I can see no error in the first pic. 
2. Why are you not simply using the online update?
3. I cant comprehend what you are saying in last few lines.
4. There is no "WOUTempAdmin" log in screen as can be shown in the 3rd pic.

Am I missing something?


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2013)

@ OP - have a look at this to remove WOUTempAdmin from logon screen :
Remove User Account From Windows 7 Logon Screen


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2013)

I see no errors in the screenshots at all.


----------



## topgear (Mar 4, 2013)

the user ie WOUTempAdmin may be only visible on the log on screen .. not in the control panel so to remove it Op needs to play with the registry.


----------



## rohit0571 (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry my fault, the error is here:



Then I tried the above method in regedit but could not find Windows NT in my registries......Pls help...


----------



## topgear (Mar 5, 2013)

even My Win 8 x64 has this key  ... jst go a little down till you see keys starting with W letter.


----------



## rohit0571 (Mar 5, 2013)

topgear said:


> even My Win 8 x64 has this key  ... jst go a little down till you see keys starting with W letter.



Mine is Win 7 64x.  I can't see it, pls help or show any image.....


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2013)

read the tutorial carefully - the tutorial talked about creating a DWORD (32-bit) value which clearly indicates it's using a x64 version of windows 7 and as for screenshoot here you go ( from the above mentioned tute ) :

and you can't see options like _Qword 64 bit value_ on 32 bit wndows version so the tutorial used a win 7 x64 version.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2013)

You sure did messed up with OS....Do as TG says.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 6, 2013)

forums.wsusoffline.net;View topic - WOUtempadmin

why did you install WSUS software in the first place?it is meant to be used in a server-client network setup not a regular home/single user setup.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 6, 2013)

on a friendly note, I would rather suggest you to get the basics up and working before meddling too much with your pc. 

I understand that its your pc and you are free to do as you please, but the suggestion would be to learn first and then implement (applies to anything that you do for the first time on your pc). 
It can be devasting and time consuming if you start implementing things right when you are learning it. Implications - You know it right?? You face issues that you have no idea how to resolve and end up in a mess.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> on a friendly note, I would rather suggest you to get the basics up and working before meddling too much with your pc.
> 
> I understand that its your pc and you are free to do as you please, but the suggestion would be to learn first and then implement (applies to anything that you do for the first time on your pc).
> It can be devasting and time consuming if you start implementing things right when you are learning it. Implications - You know it right?? You face issues that you have no idea how to resolve and end up in a mess.



+1.


----------

